# Traveling with a Caregiver



## MJ4EMS (May 9, 2017)

I'm trying to figure out if a lot of seniors are interested in traveling and would do it more if they had an assistant/caregiver along with them? I'm working on some projects in my community that would benefit seniors and one idea I came up with is putting a group cruise together, which provided medically trained assistants/caregivers at a 3 to 1 ratio. 

All thoughts and comments welcome!


----------



## daver66 (Jun 30, 2017)

it is really new info for me. i travel always by plane or bus


----------



## terry123 (Jun 30, 2017)

I would travel more if I could afford it.  Don't need a caregiver but a companion would be nice to enjoy it with.   I think its more fun with someone that shares your interests. I did a cruise once but it was a management conference trip.  We could do anything we wanted but had to have dinner with the team very night so it could be charged off as an expense.  As the comptroller, I was expected to go and I did enjoy it.  It was a thank you from the boss for a good year.


----------

